# A very long list of stomach problems. help. :/



## chloeb65 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi, so I'm new to the forum and my name is Chloe. From about halfway through 2012, I started getting these really weird stomach noises that came more from my abdomen than from my stomach. They would come on randomly throughout the day and I found it hard in school because no teenage girl wants their stomach to start making dying whale sounds in the middle of classes. It continued on like this - I had no other symptoms, just the noises - for a while until I had to take a year and a half off for personal reasons.

Since September I've gone back to school and I've finally noticed what a MESS my stomach is. It was easier to ignore in the summer but looking back I realize how bad it was. Every night I would wake up in pain because my stomach was cramping and it would eventually go off after a couple of hours of pacing around and trying to ignore it. The noises never stopped but they became more manageable because I wasn't in that many quiet social situations. But going back to school and the noises are just as bad as they were before and even more random - I literally have no control, if they start there's no way I can stop them. Every couple of days I will get the intense pain in my stomach and there's no way I can concentrate like that so I end up having to go home or go to the nurse's office for the rest of the day. It feels like someone is gripping my stomach - the pain comes on in waves like contractions I guess. Now I've noticed blood in my stools - a lot of it too - and I feel generally sick after I eat. I do have a lot of wind too but it's almost internal wind - I never fart but I can feel it bubbling in my stomach? It's awful!

I've spent a lot of time looking up what to do and I have talked to doctors about this. I've tried cutting out lactose, gluten and meat but none of it made a difference. I've tried IBS tablets, laxatives, anti-gas tablets and even anxiety ones in case the anxiety was causing all this. Currently I'm trying peppermint tea but it's too early to see if that's making a difference. One thing that I want to try is charcoal tablets because they seem to work well with people but I'm taking a lot of other medication - already asked doctors and apparently these are all stomach-friendly - so I can't take them. The same applies for pro-biotic things because they mess up the other medication I'm taking.

I'm just really sick of this I guess. It's embarrassing to be in class when your gut starts popping and the blood in my stools has worried me a lot because when I type it into google all that comes up is cancer, cancer, cancer. Does anybody have all of these symptoms? Anyone found anything that works?

Thanks


----------

